# Building now..



## Laquer Head

Screw it.. blowing some dough on some core components for newish rig.

Grabbing an MSI Z270 M6 AC board and probably the 7th gen i5 K series.. i7 might be overkill...

Looking for opinions on Ram .. guess I'm sticking to 16gb.. but first pc looking at ddr4 so wondering should I just stick to ddr4 2400 or get something else?

All this will be just an overhaul from current rig and it will go to the wife..lol


----------



## Intel_man

You can always get some DDR4-3000, they're not that much more than 2400. 

Wait... if it's your wife's computer, why does it need to be overclockable?


----------



## beers

Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen 
Ryzen


----------



## Intel_man

I think he's a diehard intel fan. lol


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> You can always get some DDR4-3000, they're not that much more than 2400.
> 
> Wait... if it's your wife's computer, why does it need to be overclockable?


 no no.. shes taking me current rig with 4th gen...still K-series but whatevr


----------



## Laquer Head

Can't do Ryzen,,, its just not in me. I give AMD credit though!


----------



## Intel_man

Ah, what's coming over from your existing build to the new one?


----------



## Laquer Head

All I need is:

Motherboard
CPU
RAM
and thinking bout that optane shizz.. but need to read more!


----------



## Laquer Head

I'll level with you.. I threw a bit of fit earlier and threw the Gaming 3 Z97 against the floor... that was technically 'her/backup' machine.!!


----------



## Intel_man

Optane atm is for budget builds for now. Nothing for enthusiasts yet.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Optane atm is for budget builds for now. Nothing for enthusiasts yet.


ahh okay cool.. wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> I'll level with you.. I threw a bit of fit earlier and threw the Gaming 3 Z97 against the floor... that was technically 'her/backup' machine.!!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did she find out you threw it on the ground yet?


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did she find out you threw it on the ground yet?


What she knows and what is reality are worlds apart sir..


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> What she knows and what is reality are worlds apart sir..


What if she finds this thread?


----------



## Laquer Head

Shit I better dban the hell outta my drives


----------



## Darren

Lol i5's.


----------



## Intel_man

Probably more than what he needs in 4k gaming.


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> its just not in me


Fine, whatever, pay more for a slower computer


----------



## Laquer Head

Am I actually getting shit talked by not one but two AMD whores? ?


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Am I actually getting shit talked by not one but two AMD whores? ?


Has a reasonable salary, buys garbage PC components.  For shame!

Maybe you should post on /r/personalfinance instead of a computer enthusiast forum


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Has a reasonable salary, buys garbage PC components.  For shame!
> 
> Maybe you should post on /r/personalfinance instead of a computer enthusiast forum



......wait... what.... WTF just happened


----------



## Intel_man

To be fair, all Laquer Head does is play games. 

The i5 is still a better processor for that. Just sayin. 

Besides he games at 4k, none of these processor wars matter. The 1080 Ti is still the bottleneck.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> To be fair, *all Laquer Head does is play games. *
> 
> The i5 is still a better processor for that. Just sayin.
> 
> Besides he games at 4k, none of these processor wars matter. The 1080 Ti is still the bottleneck.



I also swear and drink....

But, yeah I basically use my rig for gaming in 4K.. 

some work, but that's basic word, excel, powerpoint shizz


----------



## voyagerfan99

Laquer Head said:


> Can't do Ryzen,,, its just not in me. I give AMD credit though!


For shits and giggles I priced out new Ryzen stuff and came out around $850 with everything I'd buy (mobo, CPU [1700X], RAM, new M.2 SSD, CPU cooler). Granted the bump isn't THAT huge from my 4970K but with Ryzen I would definitely go back to AMD. The only reason I went to Intel was because AMD was shit back when I upgraded a few years ago.


----------



## Laquer Head

and that $850 is usd$ but yeah,I get that Ryzen has been priced very aggressively.

I'm still looking at options, and I'm not closing the door on AMD..just yet.... there I said it


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> and I'm not closing the door on AMD..just yet.... there I said it


You can't close something that was never open....


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm not that reluctant to change..


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Am I actually getting shit talked by not one but two AMD whores? ?


Are you actually insulting us for recommending you a better product for your money? Either go i7 or Ryzen. i5 as things currently stand is foolish.

Edit: This post is slightly redundant now that I read the second page. I'll leave it.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Are you actually insulting us for recommending you a better product for your money? Either go i7 or Ryzen. i5 as things currently stand is foolish.
> 
> Edit: This post is slightly redundant now that I read the second page. I'll leave it.



Check your PM.. lol


----------



## Geoff

Wait for the i9

https://fossbytes.com/intel-core-i9-specifications-leaked-releasing-in-june-2017/


----------



## Intel_man

The i9 will blow his budget entirely. lol


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> The i9 will blow his budget entirely. lol


Trade in the Land Rover.  #worth


----------



## Laquer Head

..I hate computers..


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> ..I hate computers..


What is this, computerhaterforum.com ?


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> What is this, computerhaterforum.com ?


Links down...


----------



## Darren

After like 6 years of i3, i5, i7, the name i9 just sounds like a parody. 

Dat competition.


----------



## Intel_man

Apparently i9 is reserved for processors with 6 or more cores. 

Which makes sense in the product line where i3 is dual core + HT, i5 is quad without HT, and i7 is quad with HT except for that one entry level kabylake-x that is labelled as i7 but does not have HT?


----------



## Laquer Head

I picked my new shit.. flame away if yall must..specs in sig... nice little upgrade for me.

Thanks @Intel_man for help

The rest of you...your stink brings tears to eyes...all of you!!! cretins..


----------



## Intel_man

Ha, you did end up getting the Dark Rock Pro 3. lol


----------



## johnb35

Laquer Head said:


> I picked my new shit.. flame away if yall must..specs in sig... nice little upgrade for me.
> 
> Thanks @Intel_man for help
> 
> The rest of you...your stink brings tears to eyes...all of you!!! cretins..


Let me know what you are getting for temps.  I'm tempted to go with the 7700k but I heard they run HOT...


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> I'm tempted to go with the Threadripper Ryzen


Oh cool me too


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Ha, you did end up getting the Dark Rock Pro 3. lol


 Well it looks excellent, I wanted an air cooler, the reviews are all really good.. its just people bitching about the difficulty of install.. but I dunno..im sure ill figure it out.

Yeah, I hear they run hot too.. but whatevr.. my rig is in an a/c'ed basement rec room, and I'm very picky about cleaning and dust. Well see..I'm sure it'll be a nice rig.

I opted for a single M.2 rather than raid.. i feel one will kick ass enough... and ill use the XG3 nvme for storage.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Oh cool me too


Hmmmmmm.... suspicious editing me thinks...


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> my rig is in an a/c'ed basement rec room, and I'm very picky about cleaning and dust.


I think it's more attributed to the pigeon poop thermal material they use under the heatspreader.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> I think it's more attributed to the pigeon poop thermal material they use under the heatspreader.


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> I think it's more attributed to the pigeon poop thermal material they use under the heatspreader.


Heh... you can always solve that problem by delidding* it. 


*I don't actually recommend doing it unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Heh... you can always solve that problem by delidding* it.
> 
> 
> *I don't actually recommend doing it unless you know what you're doing.



......


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> I picked my new shit.. flame away if yall must..specs in sig... nice little upgrade for me.
> 
> Thanks @Intel_man for help
> 
> The rest of you...your stink brings tears to eyes...all of you!!! cretins..


Should have went with the i69 and GTX 69420 series.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> Should have went with the i69 and GTX 69420 series.


I wrote the book on the 420 series....


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> I wrote the book on the 420 series....


It's high time you blazed the trail to the top.


----------



## Laquer Head

Johnny Bongwaters the name, and trail blazing is my game..


----------



## aldan

jesus,its been 10 days.do you not have it built yet?LOL


----------



## Laquer Head

aldan said:


> jesus,its been 10 days.do you not have it built yet?LOL



Funny you ask...

Yes, built and cables done, all up and running but Newegg, bless them,..... decided to ship my cooler via horse drawn buggy and its not expected till next week.. so I'm limping by with a shitty old intel cooler for now.


----------



## aldan

the waiting is the hardest part.lol


----------



## Laquer Head

All setup now..this cooler is kickass!


----------

